# ADA and Fire Alarm



## cda (Dec 20, 2019)

For Texas and possibly other states

Say you have a building with a fire sprinkler system and monitoring only fire alarm.

You add one audio/visual device in a suite, does that violate TAS/ADA

Advisory 215.1 General. Unlike audible alarms, visible alarms must be located within the space they serve so that the signal is visible.



https://www.ada-compliance.com/ada-compliance/215-...


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2019)

If an audible alarm exists it must be accompanied by a visual too, or how would deaf know it has gone off?


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> If an audible alarm exists it must be accompanied by a visual too, or how would deaf know it has gone off?




Well,

We have an added requirement for a fire sprinkler monitoring system only, in like a strip mall, for one A/V in each suite.

We are being told by a couple of people, that if an A/V is installed, it must be through out the entire space per TAS/ADA.

But, if only a horn is installed it could only be one horn and not required through out,



The explanation is if a sighted person sees a visual,,, they expect visuals to be through out, even though not required.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 20, 2019)

If it is an occupiable space then why wouldn't it have A/V notification?


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2019)

My thoughts

But we are being told for TAS/Ada

If you put one visual in 

You have to put them everywhere, in the space, as required for a full fire alarm system 

Even though we only require one.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 20, 2019)

Would a remote Annunciation with an LED and 
Piezo alarm be more practical in every suite?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 20, 2019)

CDA -  not seeing any exceptions for a singular notification device in NFPA 72 - the code addresses notification of occupants, emergency responders, etc. 

Sounds like a hard nose approach to ADA and I can see potential for issues if using a limited notification device for occupant notification - the intent is good but I believe you would be better off using remote announciators that are locked out for inputs to control the actual FACP. The announciator is designed to provide information for the fire alarm/fire sprinkler system but not necessarily for public notification.


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> Would a remote Annunciation with an LED and
> Piezo alarm be more practical in every suite?



You know my boss said something similar.

It would cost more


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> CDA -  not seeing any exceptions for a singular notification device in NFPA 72 - the code addresses notification of occupants, emergency responders, etc.
> 
> Sounds like a hard nose approach to ADA and I can see potential for issues if using a limited notification device for occupant notification - the intent is good but I believe you would be better off using remote announciators that are locked out for inputs to control the actual FACP. The announciator is designed to provide information for the fire alarm/fire sprinkler system but not necessarily for public notification.





Well supposedly if we just require a horn only,

Just installing one horn, does not create an ADA problem.


----------



## north star (Dec 21, 2019)

*$ + $ + $*

Is the owner of this strip mall involved in the discussion yet ?
Their insurance provider may require A/V notification
throughout to cover themselves from potential litigation ?
Remember ***cda**,* ...we are not necessarily concerned
about upfront costs........"IF" litigation turned out to be
favorable to the prosecution, those upfront costs would
seem negligible after the fact.

*$ + $ + $*


----------

